# clashing current



## Maye

Hola:
En un artículo sobre clases de electricidad para niños dice:
Although this activity is excellent for correcting the unipolar misconception, it will not discriminate between _*clashing current*_ and current consumption misconceptions.ó
Como no sé mucho de electricidad no sé qué es y como decir en español clashing current. 
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## donbill

Creo que 'clashing current' se refiere a cosas de actualidad, cosas que no tienen nada que ver con la electricidad. En este contexto, creo que lo que se expresa es que la actividad a la que se refiere no sirve para mostrar la diferencia entre 'clashing current' (noticias, farándula, escándalo, etc.) e ideas falsas acerca del consumo de [¿electricidad?].

La palabra 'current', en 'current consumption misconceptions', puede ser sustantivo o adjetivo. En otras palabras, estoy tan perplejo como tú. 

Si buscas 'clashing current' en google, a lo mejor encontrarás algo que te ayude. Hay varios enlaces.

¡Suerte!


----------



## Maye

hola donbill, 

gracias por tu sugerencia, pero como pongo al principio del hilo que abrí, en este caso "clashimg current" se refiere precisamente a la electricidad pues este término aparece en un artículo sobre la enseñanza sobre la electricidad y los circuitos eléctricos a los niños de ensañanza primaria.

Saludos 
Maye


----------



## SydLexia

I interpret this to refer to misconceptions about two things:

" ....it will not discriminate between clashing misconceptions about current and current consumption".

What that means _exactly _in this context is impossible to say without more information but I'd guess that (some) students tend to believe that current is 'used up' in resistances and that less current 'comes out' of  light-bulb than 'goes in' because some of it has been 'used up'.

It's not clear whether the 'clash' is between different student theories or between students' theories and those put forward by the teacher - although I would guess it's the latter.

syd


----------



## Maye

Hola skyd:

Gracias por tu intento, pero *clahsing es el adjetivo de curretn*, _no de misconception._
Tal vez clashin corrent sea simplemente corriente encontrada (y se está hablando de corriente eléctrica). 

Saludos 
Maye


----------



## SydLexia

Maye said:


> Hola skyd:
> 
> Gracias por tu intento, pero *clashing es el adjetivo de current*, _no de misconception._
> Tal vez clashing current sea simplemente corriente encontrada (y se está hablando de corriente eléctrica).
> 
> Saludos
> Maye



The way I, as a native speaker, see it, we are talking about (clashing) misconceptions, specifically about "(clashing) current and current consumption misconceptions"  (misconceptions about current and current consumption - misconceptions that clash with the ideas 'suggested' by the teacher).

To be clear, the sentence is about "clashing misconceptions" and everything between these two words describes the misconceptions.

syd


----------



## Maye

Hola Syd

Una vez más, gracias. 

Aquí te pongo otro párrafo en el que aparece *clashing currents *(en este caso en plural). El tema de que se está hablando es circuitos eléctricos. 

"Because the electricityis depicted as meeting in the middle of the circuit with nowhere else to go this is termed the _clashing currents model _of electrical flow, and is not a correct scientific representation" 

Saludos 

Maye


----------



## PavkaGuru

Maye said:


> Hola
> 
> En unb artículo sobre clases de electricidad para niños dice:
> 
> although this activity is excellent for correcting the unipolar misconception, it will not discriminate between _*clashing current*_ and current consumption misconceptions.
> 
> Como no sé mucho de electricidad no sé que es y como decir en español clashing current (???).
> 
> Gracias y saludos
> Maye


Hola Maye
Partiendo de lo que significa clash = choque, confrontación, discusión,

podría pensar que "clashing currents" se refiere a corrientes de carga eléctrica de signo contrario o incluso a la corriente inducida que se genera cuando esta pasa por los hilos de cobre. ¿Puede ser?


----------



## Maye

Hola PavkaGuru:

Gracias por tu respuesta
Si, exactamente algo así debe de ser. Para el _clashing currents model _of electrical flow, hay un diagrama en el que salen corrientes tanto el polo positivo como del negativo de una pila (batería) y fluyen por un circuito para encontrase en un foco; es decir son cargas electrica de signo contrario que llegan por un circuito a un foco. Esta es la idea errónea que suelen tener algunos niños de primaria. ¡Hay una manera de decir en español _clashing currents,  _o se puede decir simplemente *corrientes encontradas*?

Saludos 

Maye
_
_


----------



## SydLexia

Maye said:


> Hola Syd
> 
> Una vez más, gracias.
> 
> Aquí te pongo otro párrafo en el que aparece *clashing currents *(en este caso en plural). El tema de que se está hablando es circuitos eléctricos.
> 
> "Because the electricity is depicted as meeting in the middle of the circuit with nowhere else to go this is termed the _clashing currents model _of electrical flow, and is not a correct scientific representation"
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Maye



Ah, I see. The above might have been a better 'original'. 

What about "corrientes opuestas" in the sense that there are two currents, one negative and the other positive?


syd


----------



## PavkaGuru

Bueno, lo que en realidad ocurre en una pila es que la corriente fluye desde el polo positivo (ánodo) al negativo (cátodo) y en realidad no hay dos corrientes opuestas sino un flujo unidirecccional. Ahora, si colocas una resistencia, que puede ser un bombillo, el flujo de los electrones activará la resistencia, en este caso el filamento del bombillo. Creo que por esta razón en el inserto de texto que pones se habla de "clashing current misconception".

No he visto en libros de texto escritos en español que tratan sobre electricidad básica alguna referencia similar a "clashing current". Yo intentaría una traducción directa y pondría "la equivocación de las corrientes opuestas".


----------



## Maye

PakvaGuru:

Muchas gracias por la explicación que me ayuda a refrescar mis conocimientos de electricidad.

Sí, en realidad no hay dos corrientes opuestas sino un flujo unidirecccional. La "misconception" es la idea equivocada que tienen los alumnos de que tanto del cátodo como del ánodo SALEN corrientes  que llegan (las dos) al foco; como quien dice se encuentran en el foco, por yo diría que tal vez los ingleses les suelan llamar "corrientes encontradas"
¿No crees?

Saludos 

Maye


----------



## PavkaGuru

Precisamente esa es la equivocación de los chicos: creer que de cada polo salen corrientes de cargas opuestas que se encuentran en el foco. La frase "clashing current misconception" demuestra que los profesores de ciencias están al tanto de esta equivocación. De allí el nombre, ¿no?

Saludos

Pavel


----------



## Maye

Pues muchas gracias por toda la explicación

Saludos

Maye


----------

